# Herewego! Pah pah!



## XSKIER (Jul 8, 2013)

It's gunna be a long summer waiting for the series premier of Shelby to hit on September 9...


----------



## HadleyPA (Jul 10, 2013)

Maybe I have been living in a cave or just way too busy but is he getting his own show?


----------



## JakeG (Jul 12, 2013)

HadleyPA said:


> Maybe I have been living in a cave or just way too busy but is he getting his own show?



I saw a commercial just now (at the gas station of all places)... YES he is getting his own show. Wow....

"THE LEGEND OF SHELBY THE SWAMP MAN"
Series Premiere
Tuesday August 6​
Again, wow...


----------



## IcePick (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh for christ sakes...


----------



## roberte (Jul 13, 2013)

I think I need to cancel the cable.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 13, 2013)

roberte said:


> I think I need to cancel the cable.



Yup.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 13, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Yup.



Maybe it could be blocked with the "parental discretion" filter.

Harry K


----------



## chucker (Jul 13, 2013)

?? maybe it will be like "chain saws, guns and god"....... just maybe? real action figures!!!!


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 13, 2013)

Out of all people. He is the only reason I watch that stupid show. 

Who else would take a 660 in the water and run the chit out of it!!  (So Stupid)


----------



## roberte (Jul 13, 2013)

Ok, he's mildly amusing.

He's gotta be getting into the 11 to 13th minute of 15?


----------



## Den69RS96 (Jul 15, 2013)

I love Shelby. That guy is a riot. The rest of the show is boring. Just a bunch of people pullin logs up a hill and crying all the time because someone screwed up.


----------



## XSKIER (Jul 15, 2013)

I agree. If they're just making a show anyway I favor the big stunts and colorful characters. Although rolling that boulder down the hill into the f150 sure was good.


----------



## discounthunter (Jul 15, 2013)

turnkey4099 said:


> Maybe it could be blocked with the "idiot" filter.
> 
> Harry K



fixed it for you.


----------



## TPA (Jul 18, 2013)

he is stress testing History Channel


----------

